# Lo que ocurrió en la final de París contado por un testigo presencial



## bushiburbujito (29 May 2022)

Martin Varsavsky cuenta en Twiter lo que le ocurrió, con sus hijos, en la final de Paris, y fanáticos políticos le acusan de hacerle el juego a la ultraderecha



Leedlo antes de que las hordas lo denuncien en Twitter por contradecir su mundo utópico.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (29 May 2022)

el peaje que dicen los rojos de poner en las ciudades


----------



## Guepardo (29 May 2022)

Furgol insultar gritar furgol UNGA UNGA


----------



## djun (29 May 2022)

Welcome. Eso se arregla con mas welcome.

Son los mas valientes, los mejores.


----------



## Luftwuaje (29 May 2022)

Eran les enfants de la patrie.
Jajajajajaja país de mierda, ciudad de mierda.


----------



## Elbrujo (29 May 2022)

Ningun equipo deberia volver a competir en paris nunca mas


----------



## Funcional (29 May 2022)

Yo a París no he vuelto en un porrón de años y dudo que lo haga en lo que me resta de vida si esto sigue así. En general en todas las ciudades francesas un poco grandes. De Marsella ni hablar, porque allí ya es lo tradicional, propio y endémico, Marsella es una sucursal de Argel. En otras como Burdeos aún hay zonas algo preservadas, con blancos por la calle, en restaurantes y comercios. En la Francia de provincias y en la zona de Bretaña aún se puede respirar lo que un día fue Francia. Pero vamos, es como el cáncer, se extiende y lo ocupa todo y asistiremos a la aniquilación de los galos en breve.


----------



## bushiburbujito (29 May 2022)

Martín es judío, de origen argentino, y vive en Madrid. Es muy querido y respetado en la comunidad emprendedora. La veracidad de su testimonio está fuera de toda duda.


----------



## bushiburbujito (29 May 2022)

Más testimonios:


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (29 May 2022)

Estan diciendo que hay decenas de heridos y cientos de coches desvalijados.

Al final del partido estaban esperando para terminar robar a los que salian.


----------



## Tzadik (29 May 2022)

El hombre europeo está MUERTO. Luego nos preguntamos porque vuestras hijas se van con moros.



Toda una hinchada de hombres que se presuponen fieros, que se van a comer al rival, etc... , acobardada y lloriqueando porque hay 10 o 20 moros esperando para robarles jojoj 


Es HUMILLANTE


----------



## EXTOUAREG (29 May 2022)

Algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma. Acaban de votar Macron por otros 5 años.


----------



## Lovecraf (29 May 2022)

Procedencia Local. Sant Denis no es ciudad de franceses de bien. Está ocupada de moronegrada franco argelina. Esto ya se sabía. La policía normalmente no se atreve a entrar en esa ciudad. No entiendo por qué cojones ponen la final en ese lugar. Se veía venir. Tengo varios amigos y amigas franceses que vivían en Sant Denis y se piraron de allí cuando pudieron. Hablo con conocimiento. Es una cosa “normalizada” en Francia.


----------



## Zbigniew (29 May 2022)

Hordas de ladrones dijo la sarten.Es que me quedo corto con un kalasni


----------



## Santolin (29 May 2022)

Fueron robados por "FRANCESES"


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 May 2022)

68 detenidos en total, la mayoría por intentar pasar sin entrada. Sois desinformadores, escoria fascista que aprovecha cualquier cosa para generar odio.









 Los incidentes que retrasaron la final de la Champions acaban con 68 detenidos en París


La final de la Champions League celebrada la noche del sábado en el estadio Saint-Denis se tuvo que retrasar media hora debido a varios incidentes de seguridad en los accesos al estadio. Poco antes del inicio del encuentro, miles de aficionados intentaron




www.diariocritico.com


----------



## tmoliterno (29 May 2022)

Lo importante es que antes del comienzo del partido los jugadores se arrodillaron por las black lives. Como dijo el comentarista de TVE, por la igualdad de derechos. Somos todos iguales, así que los autores de los robos han sido "franceses" de los que no comen jamón, como podrían haber sido nórdicos.


----------



## Martin Leon (29 May 2022)

Excelentes noticias. Al final el futbol será de ayuda para que los bellos durmientes espabilen de una santa vez ¡¡¡


----------



## Shy (29 May 2022)

Al final la mierda del jurgol va a tener otra utilidad que la de agilipollar a las masas. 

Igual sirve para exponer la verdad aún más de lo que ya está.


----------



## sintripulacion (29 May 2022)

Entre lo de los robos y el retraso de 36 minutos en el inicio del partido por problemas de seguridad está meridianamente claro que Francia está ya más próxima al tercer mundo que a Europa.
Y lo bueno de los progres franceses es que persisten, sin descanso, en la destrucción de su país.


----------



## Gigatr0n (29 May 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Martín es judío, de origen argentino, y vive en Madrid. Es muy querido y respetado en la comunidad emprendedora. La veracidad de su testimonio está fuera de toda duda.



¿Mierdentino -charlatanes-? ¿respetado!? ¿comunidad emprendedora!!!?





Os tragáis todas las mierdas posibles y por haber... cuanto mal os hizo que echáramos a tomar por culo a vuestro puto ansar, eh?... superadlo ya LLORONES, van a seguir habiendo moros entre nosotros, va a seguir dirigiendo el país el psoe... y sus socios y váis a seguir sin sumar -los fachas- durante siglos y siglos porque son unos mentirosos y la gente lo sabe.

Ahora, seguid con vuestros "deprte gay" para ciudadanos de encefalograma plano...


----------



## randomizer (29 May 2022)

Y luego que si las armas son malas. 

Peor que un arma en manos de un malvado es el voto en manos de un IMBÉCIL.


----------



## Asurbanipal (29 May 2022)

¿Y el taxista moro? ¿está vez no sale en el cuento?


----------



## ominae (29 May 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> 68 detenidos en total, la mayoría por intentar pasar sin entrada. Sois desinformadores, escoria fascista que aprovecha cualquier cosa para generar odio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te roban oleadas de moros en un lodazal frances pero te tienes que callar y mentir para que no "generar odio". Y eso del odio lo dice un rojo de mierda que esta todo el dia insultando a la gente de derechas, a lso fachos, a "loj ricojh" y a todo el mundo que le lleve la contraria. 

A ver cuando la sociedad se empieza a dar cuenta que esta gente son basicamente psicopatas integrados y que no se puede convivir junto a ellos.


----------



## Pepeprisas (29 May 2022)

Más claro el agua


----------



## bushiburbujito (29 May 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Mierdentino



Se te ve muy respetuoso con la gente de fuera. Míratelo.


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (29 May 2022)

Please don't go


----------



## Julc (29 May 2022)

Veo que el twittero lleva la bandera de Ucrania.
Me rio en su puta cara y me voy.


----------



## D´Omen (29 May 2022)

Funcional dijo:


> Yo a París no he vuelto en un porrón de años y dudo que lo haga en lo que me resta de vida si esto sigue así. En general en todas las ciudades francesas un poco grandes. De Marsella ni hablar, porque allí ya es lo tradicional, propio y endémico, Marsella es una sucursal de Argel. En otras como Burdeos aún hay zonas algo preservadas, con blancos por la calle, en restaurantes y comercios. En la Francia de provincias y en la zona de Bretaña aún se puede respirar lo que un día fue Francia. Pero vamos, es como el cáncer, se extiende y lo ocupa todo y asistiremos a la aniquilación de los galos en breve.



Pues una cosa te voy a decir de Marsella, es verdad que es una ciudad jodida y con muchos problemas, pero quizás es donde el problema de base en sí mismo es menor. Igual es porque al final nunca ha sido tan francesa como las otras (entendiendo lo "frances" como lo parisino y su visión de lo que tiene que ser Francia) y es una especie de Nápoles o Barcelona en los 80´. No es que sea un buen consuelo decir que es la mediocridad o lo decadente lo que les une, o que sea gracias a su carácter más mediterráneo, pero es una ciudad mucho más integradora de lo que parece en comparación con las otras francesas.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (29 May 2022)

Estoy leyendo comentarios de Twitter y siento asco y rabia. Ahora se esta poniendo de moda ir en contra de la inmigracion, pero aquellos que la rechazabamos de pleno hace 20 años eramos vistos como oficiales de las SS. 

Ahora yo me he ido de Madrid porque me siento un extranjero en mi propia ciudad y por si fuese poco, los precios cada vez mas altos. Ir en Metro no es peligroso, pero me niego a ser el unico occidental de cada vagon. 

Ahora me nutren todas esas violaciones grupales, asesinatos y palizas, ojala aumenten mucho. La escoria progre y buenista lleva en el pecado su penitencia. Y ahora que no me venga nadie contando peliculas, porque los que siempre nos hemos posicionado claramente sobre esto eramos 4 putos gatos, todo el pais aplaudia la inmigracion. Les asociaron inmigracion a modernidad, y todos de acuerdo, asi que menos lloros.

AHORA OS JODEIS.


----------



## Antiparticula (29 May 2022)

Parece un anticipo de como se desarrollará un MadMax.


----------



## bushiburbujito (29 May 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Parece un anticipo de como se desarrollará un MadMax.



como siga subiendo la inflación, y haya escasez de alimentos, puede que veamos cosas chulisimas


----------



## Fauna iberica (29 May 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Martin Varsavsky cuenta en Twiter lo que le ocurrió, con sus hijos, en la final de Paris, y fanáticos políticos le acusan de hacerle el juego a la ultraderecha
> 
> 
> 
> Leedlo antes de que las hordas lo denuncien en Twitter por contradecir su mundo utópico.



Pues algunas respuestas le ponen en sus sitio a ese sinvergüenza que parece no había vivido la realidad que viven millones de trabajadores en Europa.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (29 May 2022)

Llevo quince años leyendo las estupideces que suelta este judío analfabeto. No son "árabes". Son MOROS. ¿Este subnormal no distingue Arabia de Marruecos o Argelia?

Además, es su secta la responsable directa de lo que él se está "quejando". Como para fiarse de esta gentuza.









EL GOY LO SABE THE GOYIM KNOW - Goy Descontrolado.mp4


Sigueme en las Redes sociales: www.vk.com/goydescontrolado2 www.t.me/Goy_Descontrolado www.t.me/GOYDESCONTROLADO_CANALRESPALDO www.t.me/musicaparagoys www.facebook.com/Gamersdescontrolados/ www.facebook.com/GamersDescont




superocho.org


----------



## Arístides (29 May 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Martin Varsavsky cuenta en Twiter lo que le ocurrió, con sus hijos, en la final de Paris, y fanáticos políticos le acusan de hacerle el juego a la ultraderecha
> 
> 
> 
> Leedlo antes de que las hordas lo denuncien en Twitter por contradecir su mundo utópico.



Eso también pasa en la capital de España, ciudad con más asesinatos, secuestros y violaciones totales y por persona, 20 apuñalados en 20 días, mas de 100 apuñalados en 2022 y la mayor mezquita de Europa, con "ruta turística Madrid árabe ":









Inmigración: - Carrera armamentística MENA, de los MATALEONES a los MACHETES: "Una banda organizada MENAs ARMADOS CON MACHETES aterroriza a los jóvenes de Madrid"


Carrera armamentística de los MENAs en Madrid, que ya no se conforman con los MATALEONES: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/inseguridad-en-la-capital-los-menas-mataleoneros-no-dan-cuartel-en-madrid-emboscada-atraco-a-2-ancianos-en-pleno-centro-5-ataques-en-menos-de-1-mes.1625676/#...




www.burbuja.info










Crisis: - MENAS tienden emboscada a policía en Fuenlabrada: 4 agentes heridos. El rearme MENA se advirtió en este foro.


lo españoles no reaccionais ni a tiros. EN el fondo os mereceis todo lo malo que os pase. Para mi sois escoria.




www.burbuja.info













Una turba arranca los dientes de una salvaje paliza a una joven durante un atraco en Sol


La Policía Nacional ha detenido a cuatro de los atacantes, chavales marroquíes, tras recibir el aviso de un vigilante del Metro que paseaba por la zona



www.abc.es










Crisis: - MENAS tienden emboscada a policía en Fuenlabrada: 4 agentes heridos. El rearme MENA se advirtió en este foro.







www.burbuja.info











Sociedad: - NIÑO APUÑALADO EN EL CUELLO a la salida del colegio en pleno Madrid. CUATRO (4) apuñalados en 24 horas en Madrid


Nacionalidad de l víctima ??? Pero la verdadera eh ? No la que ha conseguido




www.burbuja.info










Sociedad: - CUATRO (4) APUÑALADOS más el domingo en pleno Madrid tras los 20 apuñalados en 20 días.


https://www.telemadrid.es/programas/madrid-directo/Testigo-del-apunalamiento-en-Puente-de-Vallecas-Habia-una-panda-de-4-o-5-y-estaban-con-caretas-2-2453174708--20220523083824.html




www.burbuja.info










Crisis: - ¿ MENAS?. Menores atacan a NAJAZOS y PEDRADAS a dos jóvenes APUÑALANDO a uno de ellos en pleno Madrid.


Ampliar Agente de la Policía Nacional. (Foto: Policía Nacional) Detenidos dos menores por atacar a navajazos y pedradas a otros dos chicos en Carabanchel Por MDO/E.P. Lunes 16 de mayo de 2022, 13:57h La Policía Nacional ha detenido a un chico de 16 años y otro de 17 por atacar a...




www.burbuja.info










! ALERTA !. Madrid Diario: Otro apuñalamiento. 20 días>>>20 apuñalados en Madrid (varios a machetazos).


https://www.madridiario.es/herido-arma-blanca-hombre-38-anos-alcala-de-henares Ampliar Samur - Protección Civil atiende al hombre herido con arma blanca (Foto: Emergencias Madrid) Herido con arma blanca un hombre de 38 años en Alcalá de Henares Por MDO/E.P. Domingo 15 de mayo de 2022...




www.burbuja.info













Noticia: - Madrid:TRIPLE de asesinatos&CUADRUPLE de secuestros que otras capitales en 2021. "Apuñalamientos cada noche" según TeleMadrid.


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/madrid-dos-ataques-macheteros-en-48-h-los-macheteros-no-dan-cuartel.1748010/#




www.burbuja.info






*La mezquita más grande de Europa en la ciudad con más marroquíes de España según el cens, "tour" MAdrid Árabe*









Mezquita de la M-30 - madridmayrit


El Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid, conocido como la mezquita de la M-30, es el más grande de Europa y referencia de la comunidad musulmana de la ciudad.




madridarabe.es








*Llamada al rezo moruno en pleno centro:






Resultados de búsqueda para la consulta: rezo moruno







www.burbuja.info






*


----------



## DOM + (29 May 2022)

Luego dice arabes porque un arabe dice me da vergüenza, entonces ya tiene la excusa de la corrección política, pero empieza con:

"Hordas de ladrones"

Bueno mientras sigan así el problema parecerá que es de franceses, españoles, italianos...

Pues nada a seguir hablando así y diciendo las cosas a medias.

Grupos de jovenes
Bandas juveniles
Etc etc


----------



## Knight who says ni (29 May 2022)

tmoliterno dijo:


> Lo importante es que antes del comienzo del partido los jugadores se arrodillaron por las black lives.



¿Eso hicieron? ¿Todavía seguimos con esa mierda? Los del Liverpool vale, no es la primera vez, pero... ¿también los del Real Madrid?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 May 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Te roban oleadas de moros en un lodazal frances pero te tienes que callar y mentir para que no "generar odio". Y eso del odio lo dice un rojo de mierda que esta todo el dia insultando a la gente de derechas, a lso fachos, a "loj ricojh" y a todo el mundo que le lleve la contraria.
> 
> A ver cuando la sociedad se empieza a dar cuenta que esta gente son basicamente psicopatas integrados y que no se puede convivir junto a ellos.



¿Dónde están los datos y detenciones de lo que afirmas? Yo te he dado fuentes, vosotros "me lo ha dicho un cuñado de un sobrino de mi prima la travesti nuera de la Yoli"


----------



## hijodepantera (29 May 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> El hombre europeo está MUERTO. Luego nos preguntamos porque vuestras hijas se van con moros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahí esta colega, ahí esta...
Yo voy mucho a Marsella porqué me gusta y punto y paseo con mi señora sin miedo alguno y me pongo hasta el culo en las tascas del puerto y si un moro o un gabacho me toca los cojones lo reviento al instante.
Menos llorar y más hombría.


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (29 May 2022)

Soros debe estar descojonandose ahora mismo.

El plan de las élites ya está concluido, solo falta dejar que el tiempo haga su trabajo y lo que hoy pasa en los alrededores del estadio se traslade directamente en las puertas de las casas de toda familia europea.


----------



## Fauna iberica (29 May 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> 68 detenidos en total, la mayoría por intentar pasar sin entrada. Sois desinformadores, escoria fascista que aprovecha cualquier cosa para generar odio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y crees que un periódico del sistema dice la verdad?.
Esa escoria de voceros propagandistas del sistema mienten hasta durmiendo.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (29 May 2022)

Que de joda con la banderita ucraniana. Que disfrute lo NPCeado


----------



## bsnas (29 May 2022)

Lo que no entiendo es porque esa ciudad sigue teniendo esa magnifica publicidad, esa ciudad es un peligro porque atrae chortinas y charos, es decir tu pareja quiere que la lleves a Paris porque es la ciudad del amor oh la la, y no quiere enterarse de que aquello es Mogadiscio... Vaya planazo de fin de semana.


----------



## entelequia (29 May 2022)

Moros moreando


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 May 2022)

Dos vidrios para ver uno detrás del otro


----------



## Sputnik (29 May 2022)

Los subnormales que apoyan estas politicas inmigratorias, (invasivas), son el autentico cancer que hay que tratar....

Sin masas de borregos, los hijos de puta al mando, no tendrian nada que hacer.


----------



## Tercios (29 May 2022)

Irene Junquera cuenta el caos y el miedo a la salida del estadio: "Había gente esperando para robar" - MarcaTV


La popular periodista explicó en su cuenta de Instagram los problemas a los que se enfrentaron los aficionados en el trayecto de vuelta desde el barrio periférico de 'Saint Denis' hasta la "civilización" en París: "No había taxis, estaba muy oscuro, tuvimos que andar solas y hemos pasado miedo".




videos.marca.com






Progreso a chorro. Stop gigaderecha.

No-go stadium.


----------



## esquilero (29 May 2022)

bsnas dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es porque esa ciudad sigue teniendo esa magnifica publicidad, esa ciudad es un peligro porque atrae chortinas y charos, es decir tu pareja quiere que la lleves a Paris porque es la ciudad del amor oh la la, y no quiere enterarse de que aquello es Mogadiscio... Vaya planazo de fin de semana.




Yo creo que confundes Saint Denis con París. Saint Denis si tiene un aire a Mogadiscio, Paris es la ciudad con más turistas del mundo. Una maquina de hacer dinero con su imagen.


----------



## ominae (29 May 2022)

bsnas dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es porque esa ciudad sigue teniendo esa magnifica publicidad, esa ciudad es un peligro porque atrae chortinas y charos, es decir tu pareja quiere que la lleves a Paris porque es la ciudad del amor oh la la, y no quiere enterarse de que aquello es Mogadiscio... Vaya planazo de fin de semana.



Todo lo que es rojo tiene una publicidad buena. Es como una situación mafiosa en donde nadie se atreve a decir la evidencia de lo que esta ocurriendo, el refran ese del rey desnudo, o del elefante en la habitación. Incluso estas personas qe lo han vivido veras qeu en su mayoria no dicen nada del islam o los negros o nada, son "gente", "aficionados sin entradas". Es como vivir en un pais con una gran red mafiosa en donde todo el mundo sabe lo que NO tiene que hacer o decir para no buscarse problemas. Nadie te dice exactamente lo que debes hacer, nadie te amenaza, pero la estrutura mafiosa esta ahi induciendote de forma evidente a comportarte de una manera determinada.


----------



## bsnas (29 May 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Yo creo que confundes Saint Denis con París. Saint Denis si tiene un aire a Mogadiscio, Paris es la ciudad con más turistas del mundo. Una maquina de hacer dinero con su imagen.



Hasta el centro apesta, y si sales a tomar algo de noche con chortina debe ser una puta paranoia.. y encima sin saber hablar frances como es mi caso, y eso yo que estuve con mi padre cuando tenia 13 años hace ya mucho tiempo, es el unico sitio donde he visto que le hayan intentado sirlar la cartera a mi viejo en vivo y en directo, en este caso fue un negrata en el metro intentando meter mano disimuladamente hasta que le pillamos y se fue por piernas nada mas abrir la puerta, el hijo puta lo tenia calculado.

Tambien un borracho blanco mendigo se puso a increparme en otro viaje en metro porque le salio de la polla, si me llega a pillar ahora lo reviento.

No me quiero imaginar como estara aquello en 2022.

A tomar por culo Paris, ya ire a dejarme los dineros bien a gusto cuando la limpien un poco bastante, y si no a tomar por culo, no se me perdio nada alli y ya vi lo que se tenia que ver.


----------



## koul (29 May 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Estoy leyendo comentarios de Twitter y siento asco y rabia. Ahora se esta poniendo de moda ir en contra de la inmigracion, pero aquellos que la rechazabamos de pleno hace 20 años eramos vistos como oficiales de las SS.
> 
> Ahora yo me he ido de Madrid porque me siento un extranjero en mi propia ciudad y por si fuese poco, los precios cada vez mas altos. Ir en Metro no es peligroso, pero me niego a ser el unico occidental de cada vagon.
> 
> ...



Lo tienes todo para ser el tarado que entra a la escuela a matar niños. Afortunadamente aquí no le venden M16 a muertos de hambre acomplejados.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (29 May 2022)




----------



## esquilero (29 May 2022)

bsnas dijo:


> Hasta el centro apesta, y si sales a tomar algo de noche con chortina debe ser una puta paranoia.. y encima sin saber hablar frances como es mi caso, y eso yo que estuve con mi padre cuando tenia 13 años hace ya mucho tiempo, es el unico sitio donde he visto que le hayan intentado sirlar la cartera a mi viejo en vivo y en directo, en este caso fue un negrata en el metro intentando meter mano disimuladamente hasta que le pillamos y se fue por piernas nada mas abrir la puerta, el hijo puta lo tenia calculado.
> 
> Tambien un borracho blanco mendigo se puso a increparme en otro viaje en metro porque le salio de la polla, si me llega a pillar ahora lo reviento.
> 
> ...




Tuviste mala suerte.

Carteristas hay y ha habido en todas partes. Borrachos ni te cuento los que ha habido, hay y habrá.

Lo peor del metro de Paris es el olor a viejo que tiene. Se van a tener que dejar una millonada en arreglarlo antes o después.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 May 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> El hombre europeo está MUERTO. Luego nos preguntamos porque vuestras hijas se van con moros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto no es nada. 

La gran sorpresa llegará en menos de 10 años cuando todas las europeas lleguen a la menopausia al unísono sin haber tenido hijos.


*Ya es demasiado tarde. *Aunque se pusieran a parir todas las treintañeras ( algo que no va a suceder ) tendrían que tener un mínimo de 3 hijos para igualar el número de europeos que además es una ínfima proporción entre los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta. 

Sería necesario 3 hijos por mujer para compensar a los gays y lesbianas y personas estériles ... 

dicho lo cual la próxima generación de europeos serán todos de origen musulmán y el gran reemplaza habrá funcionado con éxito con sólo dos bombas de ingeniería social :

- el feminismo 
- la bomba gay ( que es hacer creer a toda la población que la razón para emparejarse es follar de forma promiscua y estéril como los gays )


----------



## pamplinero (29 May 2022)

Nutricion, me da pena, pero nutricion.

Ahi, viendo prosperar a nuestros futuros abogados, medicos e ingenieros que nos van a pagar las pensiones.


----------



## pamplinero (29 May 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Martin Varsavsky cuenta en Twiter lo que le ocurrió, con sus hijos, en la final de Paris, y fanáticos políticos le acusan de hacerle el juego a la ultraderecha
> 
> 
> 
> Leedlo antes de que las hordas lo denuncien en Twitter por contradecir su mundo utópico.





Una vez mas, el socialismo cabalgando contradicciones. BIenvenido al mundo real Sr. Varsabsky.


----------



## Rojelio Medio (29 May 2022)

Progreso en vena! mira como goza.


----------



## Gigatr0n (29 May 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Se te ve muy respetuoso con la gente de fuera. Míratelo.



La "gente de fuera"... que se vaya a su puto país a dar por culo. Eso es lo que tiene que ser.


----------



## kabeljau (29 May 2022)

Al menos no ganó Le Pen y la moronegrada puede hacer turno de tarde y turno de noche.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (29 May 2022)

si le hubiesen dao por culo a mi pena no me iba a dar

que se joda


----------



## nelsoncito (29 May 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> 68 detenidos en total, la mayoría por intentar pasar sin entrada. Sois desinformadores, escoria fascista que aprovecha cualquier cosa para generar odio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Compañeros, observad a este excremento humano intentando blanquear a la escoria moronegra ladrona y criminal, mientras os criminaliza a vosotros.

¿Cuándo abriremos en canal a estos cerdos rojos en plena plaza pública?


----------



## Nigury (29 May 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Tuviste mala suerte.
> 
> Carteristas hay y ha habido en todas partes. Borrachos ni te cuento los que ha habido, hay y habrá.
> 
> Lo peor del metro de Paris es el olor a viejo que tiene. Se van a tener que dejar una millonada en arreglarlo antes o después.



Carteristas si
Pero lo que se ha visto ahí ya es varios niveles por encima.

Ahí no te sisaban la cartera porque ibas despistado, ahí directamente te rodeaban y venga, a darles todo lo que llevabas encima, y no, una, ni dos, ni tres veces, sino a cientos de aficionados.

E igualmente, no hay que aceptar a los carteristas como 'algo que esta ahí y ya', como una característica mas de la ciudad, no, a los delincuentes hay que detenerlos, aunque sea un ladrón que haya robado un pin, nadie tiene porque quitar la posesión de alguien por la cara. Si quiere dinero QUE TRABAJE.

Y los inmigrantes delincuentes, nada de 'los metemos en la cárcel', porque tampoco quiero mantenerlos con mis impuestos. Deportación inmediata YA, y si no dicen de que país son, pues entonces a aguas internacionales, o a Bir Tawil

Y en cuanto al metro, ni lo arreglan, ni lo van a arreglar, porque saben que París es un estercolero muy lejos de la imagen de la ciudad del amor, de la luz y de todo lo que puedas decir. Y total, la elite le importa cuatro cojones el metro, ni lo usan, ni lo van a usar.


----------



## sorteos_follacabras (29 May 2022)

Pero no veis q esto es lo mejor que puede pasar.

Conflicto civil y con sangre para que así ya se materialice el problema. Y la gente no esté a medias tintas. Y los progres que sufran agresiones y sus hijas violinizadas, será el mejor medicamento para ellos


----------



## locodelacolina (29 May 2022)

Mirad, mirad quienes son los culpables junto con los que les votan:
[YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]


----------



## esquilero (29 May 2022)

Nigury dijo:


> Carteristas si
> Pero lo que se ha visto ahí ya es varios niveles por encima.
> 
> Ahí no te sisaban la cartera porque ibas despistado, ahí directamente te rodeaban y venga, a darles todo lo que llevabas encima, y no, una, ni dos, ni tres veces, sino a cientos de aficionados.
> ...




Tu partes de la base que la Policia está para solucionar los problemas del pueblo y brindar seguridad a la ciudadania.

Es mentira.

La policia es el brazo armado de la oligarquia y solo defiende los intereses de los ricos. En París y aqui.

El metro tienen que arreglarlo antes o después. Estoy completamente de acuerdo que la elite no coge el metro pero si los currantes no pueden acudir al curro, servirles el desayuno y hacerles la cama; eso ya es un problema serio para ellos.


----------



## Abrojo (29 May 2022)

Espinosa de los Monteros ha regresado con vida del futuro para alertarnos de los ciborgs




> Iván Espinosa de los Monteros
> @ivanedlm






> ·
> 10h
> 
> En resumen: los que hemos estado hoy en Saint-Denis regresamos a España desde el futuro; el futuro que nos espera si no frenamos la barra libre de inmigración descontrolada, y de acusaciones de racismo al que se resista. Recuperar el sentido común es nuestra responsabilidad.


----------



## iconoclasta (29 May 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> La "gente de fuera"... que se vaya a su puto país a dar por culo. Eso es lo que tiene que ser.



Coño, esa xenofobia súbita tuya deja atrás a Vox y Le Pen. Háztelo mirar que te quitamos el carnet y a ver de qué vives.


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (29 May 2022)

locodelacolina dijo:


> Mirad, mirad quienes son los culpables junto con los que les votan:
> [YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]



Y esta purria es el verdadero problema. Si tanto quieren moronegros se secuestra el puto open arms, se arroja a los ongtas al mar, se llena de progres y se los envia al magreb y que disfruten a fondo de la moronegrada.
QUE GUERRAZA HACE FALTA JODER


----------



## aventurero artritico (29 May 2022)

decir la verdad es racismo, las estadísticas son rasistas...

todo irá a peor.


----------



## sebososabroso (29 May 2022)

Tuvo que ser precioso. Y la policía mirando, como en España, y luego no lo digas que te dirán racista. Yo ya estoy hasta los huevos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Y crees que un periódico del sistema dice la verdad?.
> Esa escoria de voceros propagandistas del sistema mienten hasta durmiendo.



Mejor un foro facha. Dónde va a parar!


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 May 2022)

Un judío globalista masón recibiendo multiculturalidad... ME NUTRE.

A MAMAR Y SEGUIR MAMANDO, TRAIDORES.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 May 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Compañeros, observad a este excremento humano intentando blanquear a la escoria moronegra ladrona y criminal, mientras os criminaliza a vosotros.
> 
> ¿Cuándo abriremos en canal a estos cerdos rojos en plena plaza pública?



Para muchos franceses tú eres africano, y eso que no te conocen, yo te rebajo a aspirante de homínido.


----------



## Abrojo (29 May 2022)

Menos rosarios y más cruzadas


----------



## PatxiDeVitoria (29 May 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Martin Varsavsky cuenta en Twiter



Si la fuente es este señor... Ya veo más clara el agua. 

No da puntada sin jilo, el ioputa.


----------



## Rotto2 (29 May 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Martín es judío, de origen argentino, y vive en Madrid. Es muy querido y respetado en la comunidad emprendedora. La veracidad de su testimonio está fuera de toda duda.



La comunidad emprendedora dice si el judío es millonario dueño entre otras de Jazztel... Será querido en la comunidad de judíos millonarios, no entre empresarios vulgares.


----------



## Bibosenko (29 May 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Ahí esta colega, ahí esta...
> Yo voy mucho a Marsella porqué me gusta y punto y paseo con mi señora sin miedo alguno y me pongo hasta el culo en las tascas del puerto y si un moro o un gabacho me toca los cojones lo reviento al instante.
> Menos llorar y más hombría.



y luego tu a la cárcel y morito llevará a tu mujer y la paguita extra


----------



## el ejpertoc (29 May 2022)

Estos países cortan la mano a ladrones, como propone El Bronco

*Y asunto resuelto *


----------



## JmDt (29 May 2022)

El remedio para esto está claro:
Deportación.
Usar fuerza gradualmente incluida la letal llpara repeler agresiones en frontera.
Control de DNI o Pasaportes en todas las fronteras terrestres UE.

Porque si no se hace esto ahora la solución es bastante más extrema.

Sería o someterse o guerra civil racial y eso lleva al exterminio de unos u otros y yo prefiero matar o morir que vivir sometido a un unga unga o a un mohamed

PD reinstaurar el criterio de sus sanguinii para la nacionalidad es español el hijo de españoles.... Nada de "españoles" de nombre raro


----------



## nelsoncito (29 May 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Para muchos franceses tú eres africano, y eso que no te conocen, yo te rebajo a aspirante de homínido.



¿Africano? Pues he nacido y vivo en un país de Europa. Un país que pertenece a la Unión Europea y cuyo DNI me da derecho a la libre circulación y al libre establecimiento de empresa en todo el territorio europeo.

Así que sácate el dedo del culete y supera tu complejo de inferioridad ante los franceses, cateto.


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 May 2022)

Ahora el judío masón se da cuenta que los moronegros NOS ODIAN.

TÚ TAMBIÉN ERES CULPABLE.


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (29 May 2022)

sus hijos tenía xenofobia


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 May 2022)

A traidores como "malditos bastardos", una palabra: plomo.


----------



## Kukulkam (29 May 2022)

cuando el hambre apriete, en esos centros NWO multiculturales la carne de niño blanco será lo más cotizado, Dios les ampare


----------



## HaCHa (29 May 2022)

Si lo que cuenta Varsavsky fuera remotamente cierto más allá de la anécdota muy puntual, habría cientos de denuncias puestas, colas en las comisarías, fotos del pifostio, venga vídeos del tinglado incendiando las redes con debates, festivales de detenciones y todos los medios lo estarían recogiendo, empezando por los que odian a los gabachos.

Y lo sabéis de sobra. Pero es que os mola vivir en realidades para lelos.


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (29 May 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Una vez mas, el socialismo cabalgando contradicciones. BIenvenido al mundo real Sr. Varsabsky.



Que buen mundo seria si solo les sucediesen estas desgracias a los hijos de mil putas que votan por ello como el tal Martin este.
Un progre arrepentido seguirá siendo un asqueroso progre, solo son sus circunstancias las que habran cambiado. La burra tira siempre al monte.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 May 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> ¿Africano? Pues he nacido y vivo en un país de Europa. Un país que pertenece a la Unión Europea y cuyo DNI me da derecho a la libre circulación y al libre establecimiento de empresa en todo el territorio europeo.
> 
> Así que sácate el dedo del culete y supera tu complejo de inferioridad ante los franceses, cateto.



En realidad es un complejo de superioridad frente a gente como tú.


----------



## nelsoncito (29 May 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> En realidad es un complejo de superioridad frente a gente como tú.



Pues de poco te va a servir porque te vas a comer una M mu grande el 19-J.


----------



## germano89 (29 May 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Estoy leyendo comentarios de Twitter y siento asco y rabia. Ahora se esta poniendo de moda ir en contra de la inmigracion, pero aquellos que la rechazabamos de pleno hace 20 años eramos vistos como oficiales de las SS.
> 
> Ahora yo me he ido de Madrid porque me siento un extranjero en mi propia ciudad y por si fuese poco, los precios cada vez mas altos. Ir en Metro no es peligroso, pero me niego a ser el unico occidental de cada vagon.
> 
> ...



Bravo, coincido en todo


----------



## Marco Porcio (29 May 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> Y luego que si las armas son malas.
> 
> Peor que un arma en manos de un malvado es el voto en manos de un IMBÉCIL.



Bueno, lo es votar en general.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (29 May 2022)

Hace 40 años los moros habrían salido calentitos con los hooligans del Liverpool de entonces, pero esos tampoco se habrían molestado en ir al campo a animar a un equipo con dos ingleses....


----------



## bushiburbujito (29 May 2022)

Ahora mismo TV1 diciendo que el retraso del partido fue por culpa de los aficionados del Liverpool. Creed todo lo que diga la tele.


----------



## usuario baneado (29 May 2022)

Los detenidos supongo que son los aficionados que se defendian.


----------



## Energia libre (29 May 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma. Acaban de votar Macron por otros 5 años.



Han robado las elecciones y.dado 300.millones a la corrupta Le Pen.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (29 May 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Martin Varsavsky cuenta en Twiter lo que le ocurrió, con sus hijos, en la final de Paris, y fanáticos políticos le acusan de hacerle el juego a la ultraderecha
> 
> 
> 
> Leedlo antes de que las hordas lo denuncien en Twitter por contradecir su mundo utópico.



¿ Árabes ? Eso sería en “tiempos de Aladino”…ahora son todos moros de mierda.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 May 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Pues de poco te va a servir porque te vas a comer una M mu grande el 19-J.



No soy andaluz


----------



## dillei (29 May 2022)

de ultraderecha con la bandera de Ucrania en el perfil, claro


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (29 May 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Ahora el judío masón se da cuenta que los moronegros NOS ODIAN.
> 
> TÚ TAMBIÉN ERES CULPABLE.



Cuando se de cuenta de que también los odiamos muchísimos de los que sufrimos las consecuencias de lo que han votado y a los que nos han insultado durante años en shock no, le va a dar un ataque. Se vive muy bien desde su pedestal de superioridad moral hasta que la vida te pone en tu sitio. Que ganas tengo ya de que caiga todo y esta sociedad asquerosa se descomponga, que ganas.



EL BRAYAN dijo:


> ¿ Árabes ? Eso sería en “tiempos de Aladino”…ahora son todos moros de mierda.



A mi esa frase me suena a "Un taxista marroqui..."
Siempre descargando la culpa en algun grado, merecido tiene lo que le paso, a el y su familia, y espero que le vuelva a pasar a el en vez de a alguien que no se lo merezca.


----------



## Knight who says ni (29 May 2022)

Milagrosamente lo están contando en Antena 3, le han dedicado por lo menos 5 minutos a los robos por jóvenes locales, lo que no han dicho es si eran marrones, negros o azules como los naavís de Avatar. Pero vamos, que ahí están los vídeos...

Y eso contado por la presentadora que estuvo allí.


----------



## Quisqueyano (29 May 2022)

Me hace gracia árabes, mis santos cojones son magrebíes.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (29 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Si lo que cuenta Varsavsky fuera remotamente cierto más allá de la anécdota muy puntual, habría cientos de denuncias puestas, colas en las comisarías, fotos del pifostio, venga vídeos del tinglado incendiando las redes con debates, festivales de detenciones y todos los medios lo estarían recogiendo, empezando por los que odian a los gabachos.
> 
> Y lo sabéis de sobra. Pero es que os mola vivir en realidades para lelos.



Si, claro, como las violaciones y robos grupales que ocurrieron en la nochevieja en Colonia y que censuraron hasta que ya no se pudo, ¿no?

¿También te hizo la carrera gratis un taxista moro? 

A mamarla.


----------



## nelsoncito (29 May 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> No soy andaluz



Pero eres rojo. 

La M te la comes igual.

Para ti y para toda tu boca.


----------



## jdblazquez (29 May 2022)

En Antonia3 acaba de salir la gordi rubia que Sant-Denis es un BARRIO COMPLICADO y que PASO MIEDO, que conoce a gente a la que le robaron el móvil.

Mañana esta tipa despedida, lapsus en Matrix o bien la progre-borregada empieza a darse cuenta de COMO ES EL MUNDO que ellos mismos han creado.


----------



## skan (29 May 2022)

En el telediario de Antena 3 confirman que han sido los moros y negros los que han agredido y robado a españoles e ingleses


----------



## skan (29 May 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> El hombre europeo está MUERTO. Luego nos preguntamos porque vuestras hijas se van con moros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La mayoría eran familias con sus hijos.
Y la moronegrada era muchísimo más numerosa.


----------



## jdblazquez (29 May 2022)

skan dijo:


> La mayoría eran familias con sus hijos.
> Y la moronegrada era muchísimo más numerosa.



La gente aprende a hostias, pues hostias que sean. Al menos los hijos van a tener una bonita experiencia que puede que les evite ser progre-chupi-subnormal profundo.

Cuanto peor pues mejor.


----------



## XXavier (29 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Si lo que cuenta Varsavsky fuera remotamente cierto más allá de la anécdota muy puntual, habría cientos de denuncias puestas, colas en las comisarías, fotos del pifostio, venga vídeos del tinglado incendiando las redes con debates, festivales de detenciones y todos los medios lo estarían recogiendo, empezando por los que odian a los gabachos.
> 
> Y lo sabéis de sobra. Pero es que os mola vivir en realidades para lelos.



Eso es verdad, y yo tampoco me lo creo. Mejor dicho, no creo que haya sido algo generalizado. Probablemente, a Varsavsky le haya pasado, porque esas cosas, por desgracia, suelen pasar. Pero si hubiera sido algo masivo, se habría publicado en todas partes...


----------



## In brick we trust (29 May 2022)

El vídeo de los problemas en la entrada al Stade de France por los que se ha retrasado la final de la Champions League 









El vídeo de los problemas en la entrada al Stade de France por los que se ha retrasado la final de la Champions League


Hinchas se han saltado el anillo y la UEFA cerró los accesos al estadio "por razones de seguridad". No ha sido hasta pasadas las 21:30 horas cuando ha comenzado la final de la Champions League que enfrenta al Liverpool y al Real Madrid en París.




www.antena3.com


----------



## Gigatr0n (29 May 2022)

iconoclasta dijo:


> Coño, esa xenofobia súbita tuya deja atrás a Vox y Le Pen. Háztelo mirar que te quitamos el carnet y a ver de qué vives.



Tu tranki... ya me saco yo las castañas cada mañana -hoy no-. Si me tuviese que pagar el pan los politicuchos, la iba a llevar clara.

Ya sé que está "mal visto" decir en este floro de gandulazos que remas, pero yo, sigo orgulloso de ello y, que no falte.


----------



## Knight who says ni (29 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Eso es verdad, y yo tampoco me lo creo. Mejor dicho, no creo que haya sido algo generalizado. Probablemente, a Varsavsky le haya pasado, porque esas cosas, por desgracia, suelen pasar. Pero si hubiera sido algo masivo, se habría publicado en todas partes...



68 detenidos... algo puntual.


----------



## Burgundoforo-Cancionilo (29 May 2022)

*Distritos a evitar en París*
Como ocurre en todas las grandes ciudades, siempre hay algunos barrios que se deben evitar a la hora de pensar en el alojamiento durante la estancia en la misma. O simplemente hay que tener especial cuidado por las noches. Si viajas solo y tienes que moverte por París de noche evita las siguientes zonas: _Les Halles, Gare du Nord, Chatelet y Stalingrad._

*Y en París hay una zona donde es mejor no alojarse bajo ningún concepto.

Se trata de la comuna de Saint Denis, al norte de la ciudad. *Allí no hay ningún tipo de atractivo turístico, y cuenta con la tasa más alta de criminalidad de la zona (tráfico de drogas, robos..) por lo que mejor no acercarse.

Distritos a evitar en Paris


----------



## colombo1122 (29 May 2022)

bsnas dijo:


> Hasta el centro apesta, y si sales a tomar algo de noche con chortina debe ser una puta paranoia.. y encima sin saber hablar frances como es mi caso, y eso yo que estuve con mi padre cuando tenia 13 años hace ya mucho tiempo, es el unico sitio donde he visto que le hayan intentado sirlar la cartera a mi viejo en vivo y en directo, en este caso fue un negrata en el metro intentando meter mano disimuladamente hasta que le pillamos y se fue por piernas nada mas abrir la puerta, el hijo puta lo tenia calculado.
> 
> Tambien un borracho blanco mendigo se puso a increparme en otro viaje en metro porque le salio de la polla, si me llega a pillar ahora lo reviento.
> 
> ...



Hace ya 5-6 años subi por lq noche con mi ex a la zona del molino rojo y dimos la vuelta; y de aquella todavia me estaba empezando a dar cuenta del panorama y mi novia era una rojilla punki. Pues yo me empecé a cagar antes que ella, oscuridad negros que te venían a hablar...mal royo. Ahora no me lo quiero ni imaginar. Me acuerdo de ordas de negros en las calles de cualquier punto de la ciudad, nos llamo la atencion a todos, incluso a los comunistas con los que iba


----------



## Sistémico (29 May 2022)

De un comentario destacado:

. Axl la escribió con el motivo de describir a la ciudad de Los Ángeles y la Zona de Sunset Strip de la época, todo esa zona estaba plagada de todo tipo de excesos y problemas, drogas, alcohol, prostitución, violencia (frases como no obtendrás las cosas gratis o es el precio que hay que pagar denotan eso) El empuje final para escribir la canción, vino luego de que Axl fuera asaltado al poco tiempo de llegar a L.A, el tipo le robo el poco dínero que (Axl) tenía y el delincuente al marcharse le grito, "¿You Where you are? You are in the jungle...¡you gonna die!" la frase se le quedó a Axl al punto de servirle como "inspiración" para escribír "Welcome to the jungle" que en resumidas cuentas, como dije, describe a Los Ángeles de los 80s una inmensa ciudad colapsada por todo tipo de problemas, en ese entonces, una "jungla de cemento" adjetivo que el mismo Axl uso para definir la ciudad en una entrevista. Donde todos se comportaban como animales, era una ciudad gigantesca muy peligrosa y convulsionada por excesos de todo tipo, y eso quiso plasmar Axl en la canción. En el vídeo oficial de la misma, también hay imágenes que hacen referencia y ejemplifican esto, específicamente la violencia civil, y el abuso policíal que ere algo que estaba ocurriendo en L.A por aquél entonces y que a principios de los 90s acabaría con una guerra civil racial.


----------



## Tigershark (29 May 2022)

Africa empieza en los pirineos , ya lo deberias de saber..


----------



## grom (29 May 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Martin Varsavsky cuenta en Twiter lo que le ocurrió, con sus hijos, en la final de Paris, y fanáticos políticos le acusan de hacerle el juego a la ultraderecha
> 
> 
> 
> Leedlo antes de que las hordas lo denuncien en Twitter por contradecir su mundo utópico.



Este hijo de la gran puta es progre.
Se le ve a la legua. Lo que ocurre es por su culpa


----------



## Dave Bowman (29 May 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> 68 detenidos en total, la mayoría por intentar pasar sin entrada. Sois desinformadores, escoria fascista que aprovecha cualquier cosa para generar odio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Malditos bastardos? se te queda grande ese nick.

Y el subnormal chupapollas de negros de @HaCHa dandote like


----------



## CommiePig (29 May 2022)

no robaban, solo festejaban la victoria de macronet, su dador de paguitas e impunidad


----------



## BigJoe (29 May 2022)

Seguro que estará ya puesto pero no viene mal recordarlo:


----------



## Octubrista (29 May 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Tuvo que ser precioso. Y la policía mirando, como en España, y luego no lo digas que te dirán racista. Yo ya estoy hasta los huevos.



Habrá habido policías con ganas de cruzarse de brazos y dejar fluir el escándalo para que se deje de tapar y censurar la realidad y que hubiera cámaras y acción.

Esto es el día a día, pero concentrado en una dosis.


----------



## AssGaper (29 May 2022)

Aqui hasta asaltando los buses de los turistas



Hordas de moronegrada dispersada, todos esos grupos atacaban en grupo a hinchas de ambos equipos para robarles las entradas, mobiles y dinero y camisetas, incluso otros aprovechaban para meter mano a las mujeres y niñas


Aqui inchas del liverpool con sus entradas siendo gaseados quejandose:



Aqui la prensa hija de la gran putisima culpandolos












Aqui se puede ver como que ni de coña es cierto lo que cuentan:


Ahora creeros el porque lo del tema de las vacunas han tenido tanto exito para el sistema con esta prensa de mierda que tenemos que trabajan para unos amos que quieren ver la civlizacion europea en la puta mierda y sus blancos exterminados y humillados.
Y estos son los que organizan los proximos juegos olimpicos? jajajja


----------



## antonio estrada (29 May 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> El hombre europeo está MUERTO. Luego nos preguntamos porque vuestras hijas se van con moros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las imágenes.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (29 May 2022)

En su chalet con piscina no hay moros


----------



## BigJoe (29 May 2022)

Ay mi madre los "hooligans ingleses"


----------



## Sardónica (29 May 2022)

Con miedo no se puede, no se debe vivir.
La noche es oscura PARA TODOS. PERO SOLO ATACA UN BANDO.
CUANDO LAS FUERZAS SE EQUILIBREN Y LOS EUROPEOS HOSTIEN, ESOS SALVAJES TIENEN LOS DÍAS CONTADOS EN EUROPA.
LA GUERRA EXISTIRÁ Y SALTARÁ CUALQUIER DÍA.


----------



## Octubrista (29 May 2022)

Contra los chalecos amarillos, casi todos europeos, la policía de Macron no tenía problemas en ocasionar graves lesiones, amputaciones, muertes, etc.
Contra éstos, carreras y poco más.

La próxima final es es Estambul, de lo que es seguro es que la policía de Erdogan no es la de Macron e impondrán el orden.

Otro tema será que le monten a Erdogan alguna escena de falsa bandera o escándalo para denigrarlo, y catalogarlo de dictador.


----------



## Pepeprisas (29 May 2022)

Terrorífico


----------



## ray merryman (29 May 2022)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> ¿Y el taxista moro? ¿está vez no sale en el cuento?



Esta vez era un policía o es que no lo has leído?.
Un poli moro dijo que se avergonzaba de sus hermanos de religión.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (29 May 2022)

No seáis fachas dejarles un ratito vuestro móvil y billetera que seguro que no pasa nada.


----------



## ray merryman (29 May 2022)

bsnas dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es porque esa ciudad sigue teniendo esa magnifica publicidad, esa ciudad es un peligro porque atrae chortinas y charos, es decir tu pareja quiere que la lleves a Paris porque es la ciudad del amor oh la la, y no quiere enterarse de que aquello es Mogadiscio... Vaya planazo de fin de semana.



Solo queda un par de distritos "turísticos" seguros el resto mogadiscio puro.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (29 May 2022)

y pensar que Francia fue esto:


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

La esencia de la chiampionjk es la robontada


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (29 May 2022)

y en 2 años los juegos olímpicos son en parís


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

El Trampas transmite sus valores por to Uropa


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Esforzarse no sirve para nada


----------



## Gonzalor (29 May 2022)

Haber votado a Le Pen...


----------



## embalsamado (29 May 2022)

Personajes que ejercen de enormes altavoces mediáticos, que nos intentan imponer una visión del mundo, se dan de bruces con la realidad a los quince minutos de pisar la misma calle que el resto de mortales.

Nos merecemos todo lo que nos pase por dejar que hijos de perra como éste hagan de portavoces de la sociedad. Vivo le tendrían que haber rajado para que por una vez hubiera servido de espejo de la realidad.


----------



## Knight who says ni (29 May 2022)

No se podía saber


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (29 May 2022)

Lo importante es que pararon a la extrema derecha por supuesto.


----------



## Mongolo471 (29 May 2022)

Intentan vender París como lo que no es, y es que yo no iría ni gratis. Gracias Macron y toda la basura política que te precedió.


----------



## César Borgia (29 May 2022)




----------



## charlie3 (29 May 2022)

Funcional dijo:


> Yo a París no he vuelto en un porrón de años y dudo que lo haga en lo que me resta de vida si esto sigue así. En general en todas las ciudades francesas un poco grandes. De Marsella ni hablar, porque allí ya es lo tradicional, propio y endémico, Marsella es una sucursal de Argel. En otras como Burdeos aún hay zonas algo preservadas, con blancos por la calle, en restaurantes y comercios. En la Francia de provincias y en la zona de Bretaña aún se puede respirar lo que un día fue Francia. Pero vamos, es como el cáncer, se extiende y lo ocupa todo y asistiremos a la aniquilación de los galos en breve.



Estoy de acuerdo
Paso de Paris 
Incluso en Rennes, hace unos 5 años vi bandas de inmis 2a o 3a generación hablando arabe entre ellos.


----------



## Itanimulli (29 May 2022)

La solución es llevar 1 millón de pagapensiones más a paris. Así a nadie se le ocurrirá volver y no volverá a pasar algo así. O esperar 10 años. El resultado será el mismo


----------



## Knight who says ni (29 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Esto es lo que viene siendo caerse de un guindo...


----------



## germano89 (29 May 2022)

Yo quiero esto en España ya!, el NWO lo ha querido así, pues así sea. Y aplaudiremos a las 20.00h por supuesto.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (29 May 2022)

Liberté, moronegré y acojoné.


----------



## bushiburbujito (29 May 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> y pensar que Francia fue esto:



perdóname de antebrazo. Ahora (2022) es así:


----------



## CuervoDrogado (29 May 2022)

uuuuohhhh paggiish mon amiii


----------



## CuervoDrogado (29 May 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> El hombre europeo está MUERTO. Luego nos preguntamos porque vuestras hijas se van con moros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tal cual hombres europeos que le sacan 20 kilos acojonaos y dejandose robar por 10 moros porreros


----------



## Elbrujo (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El Trampas transmite sus valores por to Uropa



Cuanto peor mejor. A ver si la gente espabila de una puta vez


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Cuanto peor mejor. A ver si la gente espabila de una puta vez



Los comepipas jijijeando con las robontadas...qué valores creen que están transmitiendo a Uropa?


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (29 May 2022)

Un judío sionista y globalista con la bandera de Ucrania, nos cuenta que el mundo que tanto tiempo les ha costado crear no les gusta. Estas cosas en Rusia no pasan


----------



## kabeljau (29 May 2022)

¿Le han tocado el culo los moronegros a la Ana Pastón?


----------



## pacopalotes (29 May 2022)

Mmmmm MORITOS MORITOS MORITOS MORITOS MORITOS mmmmmmm


----------



## Octubrista (29 May 2022)

Me citó de otro hilo:

Dice que es inmigrante en Madrid, poco le ha durado la residencia en Berlín tras la gestión del socialismo de Sánchez en España y la dictadura Covid:

*El empresario Martín Varsavsky y su familia abandonan España por el descontrol de la covid-19*





__





El empresario Martín Varsavsky y su familia abandonan España por el descontrol de la covid-19


El fundador de Jazztel y actual CEO de Overture Fertility y Goggo Network se muda con su familia a Berlín porque en España ya no se sienten seguros




www.vozpopuli.com













Espero que ya se haya dado cuenta de lo que hay tras la excusa del Covid, a ver si va a tener un despertar traumático como con lo de París mientras sentía el miedo ante los invasores que fomenta.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (29 May 2022)

Arístides dijo:


> Eso también pasa en la capital de España, ciudad con más asesinatos, secuestros y violaciones totales y por persona, 20 apuñalados en 20 días, mas de 100 apuñalados en 2022 y la mayor mezquita de Europa, con "ruta turística Madrid árabe ":
> 
> 
> 
> ...




De verdad... ¿qué le pasa a este puto subnormal?


----------



## Mink (29 May 2022)

Que lo arreglen las mujeres. A mi todo esto ni me va ni me viene, esta no es mi sociedad.


----------



## Demi Grante (29 May 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Martin Varsavsky cuenta en Twiter lo que le ocurrió, con sus hijos, en la final de Paris, y fanáticos políticos le acusan de hacerle el juego a la ultraderecha
> 
> 
> 
> Leedlo antes de que las hordas lo denuncien en Twitter por contradecir su mundo utópico.



Madre mía, París


----------



## dac1 (29 May 2022)

Hay que armarse señores


----------



## dac1 (29 May 2022)

Mink dijo:


> Que lo arreglen las mujeres. A mi todo esto ni me va ni me viene, esta no es mi sociedad.



Abriendose de patas..jojo no dan para mas


----------



## Fauna iberica (29 May 2022)

Lo que no entiendo es si esos desmanes que hicieron ayer la moronegrada en las calles se los hicieron también a los hooligans del Liverpool porque esos tienen fama de ser bastante cafres , en general toda la hinchada británica, pero esos se llevan la palma y además van en grupos numerosos, supongo que con esos no se atrevieron.
Porque si de verdad también fueron a por ellos, si se atrevieron con esa banda de bestias pardas que no se hechan atrás, la situación es de una gravedad tremenda.
No se ha comentado nada de eso, pero me da la impresión que como buenos cobardes que son ,esa moronegrada solo atacaron a aficionados pacíficos que iban solos o en pequeños grupos, o con sus familias, alguien puede decir algo sobre esto?.


----------



## Tzadik (29 May 2022)

Mink dijo:


> Que lo arreglen las mujeres. A mi todo esto ni me va ni me viene, esta no es mi sociedad.




Ellas ya se están arreglando... todas las jóvenes se van con ellos, al menos cuando son jóvenes


----------



## pamplinero (29 May 2022)

A poco que te des un paseo por Twitter lo flipas, he visto como un negro intenta interponerse delante de una chica para intimidarla la chica se medio aparta y sin venir a cuento le lanza un puñetazo totalmente porque le sale de los huevos a la joven y la joven se va acelerando el paso (y suerte que el negro se pira a por otra persona) proque sino acabaria peor (a ver que dice la Menestra de Igualdad sobre esto, a ver si dice algo). Asi un buen hostiazo sin venir a cuento. A otro tio que lo cojen entre varios y le empiezan a dar con palos en un parking. A otro que les hacen como un pasillo y empiezan a empujarlos y acosarlos... etc.

Da totalmente asco verlo y esta todo twitter plagado. De esto la Secta ni TVE ni palabra, obviamente.


----------



## ominae (29 May 2022)

Mink dijo:


> Que lo arreglen las mujeres. A mi todo esto ni me va ni me viene, esta no es mi sociedad.



Yo desde luego no voy a derramar una gota de sudor por estos hipocritas y estas gentuzas que ayer mismo aprobaron una ley para meter en la carcel por delito de odio a cualquiera que avise de esto. Ademas debido a mi aspecto, corpulencia y mi forma de vida te aseguro que soy de los ultimos a los que esta gentuza me van a joder. Toca enrocarse.


----------



## Sportacus (29 May 2022)

A la vista está que hay que aumentar las "paguitas" que da Macron, estamos a final de mes y han tenido que pedir "algo prestado" a los aficionados para terminar el mes con algo que llevarse a la despensa , que son muchas bocas a alimentar.


----------



## pamplinero (29 May 2022)

locodelacolina dijo:


> Mirad, mirad quienes son los culpables junto con los que les votan:
> [YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]



El daño que han hecho estas personas ha sido brutal. A ver si los progres se dan cuenta y despiertan de su lobotomizacion.
Y luego se mosquean de porque la ultraderecha gana votos.


----------



## ominae (29 May 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> El daño que han hecho estas personas ha sido brutal. A ver si los progres se dan cuenta y despiertan de su lobotomizacion.
> Y luego se mosquean de porque la ultraderecha gana votos.



Mira lo que pasara sera lo siguiente, cuando los psicopatas politicos perciban que se puede aprovechar el odio a los inmigrantes diran que la culpa de toda esta situación la tienes tu o yo y se pasaran el dia martilleando sobre como tu o yo hemos contribuido a esto, mientras ellos se ponen de perfil. Entonces toda esta masa de gentuzas hipocritas descargara su ira y su odio contra ti o contra mi mientras que los que llevan promoviendo esto años y años pondran sus sonrisas falsas y se pondran a hablar de otra cosa como si nada.


----------



## latoso (29 May 2022)

Y peor que se va a poner en todas partes, todo por hacer casito a los rojos y sus CHORRADAS de mierda.

Cuando os crezcan pelillos en los huevos y querais empezar a matar rojos avisad.


----------



## Fauna iberica (29 May 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> A poco que te des un paseo por Twitter lo flipas, he visto como un negro intenta interponerse delante de una chica para intimidarla la chica se medio aparta y sin venir a cuento le lanza un puñetazo totalmente porque le sale de los huevos a la joven y la joven se va acelerando el paso (y suerte que el negro se pira a por otra persona) proque sino acabaria peor (a ver que dice la Menestra de Igualdad sobre esto, a ver si dice algo). Asi un buen hostiazo sin venir a cuento. A otro tio que lo cojen entre varios y le empiezan a dar con palos en un parking. A otro que les hacen como un pasillo y empiezan a empujarlos y acosarlos... etc.
> 
> Da totalmente asco verlo y esta todo twitter plagado. De esto la Secta ni TVE ni palabra, obviamente.



Puedes poner un enlace?.
No he visto muchos vídeos de esos, algunos si, pero deberían ser muchos más si la situación fue tan grave.


----------



## latoso (29 May 2022)

Sigo flipando con los IDIOTAS que no entienden nada y ejjjperan que no se quién despierte de no se qué, osea lo de siempre: "que tontos que son lojjjj projresshhh"

SOIS SUBNORMALES Y LOS ROJOS OS VAN EXTERMNAR DE ESTE MUNDO PORQUE SOIS SUBNORMALES.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (29 May 2022)

*La «ratonera» de la final de la Champions: robos, agresiones y «racismo contra los europeos»*


*Multitud de aficionados denuncian la situación de inseguridad que se vivió en las inmediaciones del Stade de France: «Ha sido un esperpento en todos los sentidos»*









La «ratonera» de la final de la Champions: robos, agresiones y «racismo contra los europeos»


Lo que tendría que haber sido una noche histórica del fútbol europeo acabó siendo, para muchos, una pesadilla. El Stade de France, donde se disputó el sábado




theobjective.com


----------



## Fauna iberica (29 May 2022)




----------



## pamplinero (29 May 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Milagrosamente lo están contando en Antena 3, le han dedicado por lo menos 5 minutos a los robos por jóvenes locales, lo que no han dicho es si eran marrones, negros o azules como los naavís de Avatar. Pero vamos, que ahí están los vídeos...
> 
> Y eso contado por la presentadora que estuvo allí.



A dia de hoy, creo que A3 es el unico canal que se para por el forro la hipocresia progre a la hora de informar verazmente.


----------



## Arístides (29 May 2022)

A esto nos llevan las políticas progres, Madrid también está perdida y los mismo pasará con el resto fe capitales españolas si no se para esto. 

Madrid: 20 apuñalados en 20 días, mas de 100 este año, ciudad com más asesinatos, secuestros y violaciones totales y por habitante:









Inmigración: - Carrera armamentística MENA, de los MATALEONES a los MACHETES: "Una banda organizada MENAs ARMADOS CON MACHETES aterroriza a los jóvenes de Madrid"


Carrera armamentística de los MENAs en Madrid, que ya no se conforman con los MATALEONES: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/inseguridad-en-la-capital-los-menas-mataleoneros-no-dan-cuartel-en-madrid-emboscada-atraco-a-2-ancianos-en-pleno-centro-5-ataques-en-menos-de-1-mes.1625676/#...




www.burbuja.info










Crisis: - MENAS tienden emboscada a policía en Fuenlabrada: 4 agentes heridos. El rearme MENA se advirtió en este foro.


lo españoles no reaccionais ni a tiros. EN el fondo os mereceis todo lo malo que os pase. Para mi sois escoria.




www.burbuja.info













Una turba arranca los dientes de una salvaje paliza a una joven durante un atraco en Sol


La Policía Nacional ha detenido a cuatro de los atacantes, chavales marroquíes, tras recibir el aviso de un vigilante del Metro que paseaba por la zona



www.abc.es










Crisis: - MENAS tienden emboscada a policía en Fuenlabrada: 4 agentes heridos. El rearme MENA se advirtió en este foro.







www.burbuja.info











Sociedad: - NIÑO APUÑALADO EN EL CUELLO a la salida del colegio en pleno Madrid. CUATRO (4) apuñalados en 24 horas en Madrid


Nacionalidad de l víctima ??? Pero la verdadera eh ? No la que ha conseguido




www.burbuja.info










Sociedad: - CUATRO (4) APUÑALADOS más el domingo en pleno Madrid tras los 20 apuñalados en 20 días.


https://www.telemadrid.es/programas/madrid-directo/Testigo-del-apunalamiento-en-Puente-de-Vallecas-Habia-una-panda-de-4-o-5-y-estaban-con-caretas-2-2453174708--20220523083824.html




www.burbuja.info










Crisis: - ¿ MENAS?. Menores atacan a NAJAZOS y PEDRADAS a dos jóvenes APUÑALANDO a uno de ellos en pleno Madrid.


Ampliar Agente de la Policía Nacional. (Foto: Policía Nacional) Detenidos dos menores por atacar a navajazos y pedradas a otros dos chicos en Carabanchel Por MDO/E.P. Lunes 16 de mayo de 2022, 13:57h La Policía Nacional ha detenido a un chico de 16 años y otro de 17 por atacar a...




www.burbuja.info










! ALERTA !. Madrid Diario: Otro apuñalamiento. 20 días>>>20 apuñalados en Madrid (varios a machetazos).


https://www.madridiario.es/herido-arma-blanca-hombre-38-anos-alcala-de-henares Ampliar Samur - Protección Civil atiende al hombre herido con arma blanca (Foto: Emergencias Madrid) Herido con arma blanca un hombre de 38 años en Alcalá de Henares Por MDO/E.P. Domingo 15 de mayo de 2022...




www.burbuja.info













Noticia: - Madrid:TRIPLE de asesinatos&CUADRUPLE de secuestros que otras capitales en 2021. "Apuñalamientos cada noche" según TeleMadrid.


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/madrid-dos-ataques-macheteros-en-48-h-los-macheteros-no-dan-cuartel.1748010/#




www.burbuja.info






*La mezquita más grande de Europa en la ciudad con más marroquíes de España según el cens, "tour" MAdrid Árabe*









Mezquita de la M-30 - madridmayrit


El Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid, conocido como la mezquita de la M-30, es el más grande de Europa y referencia de la comunidad musulmana de la ciudad.




madridarabe.es








*Llamada al rezo moruno en pleno centro:






Resultados de búsqueda para la consulta: rezo moruno







www.burbuja.info






*


----------



## Teniente_Dan (29 May 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Lo importante es que pararon a la extrema derecha por supuesto.



Estos son mis valores, si no le gustan, tengo otros


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (29 May 2022)

tmoliterno dijo:


> Lo importante es que antes del comienzo del partido los jugadores se arrodillaron por las black lives. Como dijo el comentarista de TVE, por la igualdad de derechos. Somos todos iguales, así que los autores de los robos han sido "franceses" de los que no comen jamón, como podrían haber sido nórdicos.



O budistas veganos.


----------



## XXavier (29 May 2022)

Arístides dijo:


> *La mezquita más grande de Europa en la ciudad con más marroquíes de España según el cens, "tour" MAdrid Árabe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues es una buena noticia, porque –siendo realistas– solo es islam, especialmente el islam más radical, puede contener y revertir la degeneración a que se ha llegado en la moral, las costumbres, y la convivencia.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (29 May 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Estoy leyendo comentarios de Twitter y siento asco y rabia. Ahora se esta poniendo de moda ir en contra de la inmigracion, pero aquellos que la rechazabamos de pleno hace 20 años eramos vistos como oficiales de las SS.
> 
> Ahora yo me he ido de Madrid porque me siento un extranjero en mi propia ciudad y por si fuese poco, los precios cada vez mas altos. Ir en Metro no es peligroso, pero me niego a ser el unico occidental de cada vagon.
> 
> ...



Yo era el nazi de mi clase, ahora que lo disfruten, si a alguno le viera tirado en el arcén con las tripas por fuera ni giraría la cabeza.


----------



## Miss Andorra (29 May 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> y pensar que Francia fue esto:



En 2022, tienes a esta morita que es la version kebbabera de la Alizée, la Wejdene.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (29 May 2022)

ouiiiii mon amii tiene alos amegoosss tambien en la frangc


----------



## dcisneros (29 May 2022)

Saint Denis de Paris tiene entre nada y absolutamente nada. Es banlieue pura y dura.


----------



## Lord Vader (29 May 2022)

*Ici c'est Paris*


----------



## Lord Vader (29 May 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> Toda una hinchada de hombres que se presuponen fieros, que se van a comer al rival, etc...



Contra esos si actúa la Gendarmería


----------



## trinidad Santos (29 May 2022)

No se podía saber


----------



## Joaquim (29 May 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> El hombre europeo está MUERTO. Luego nos preguntamos porque vuestras hijas se van con moros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues imagínate que fueran del Barça!!


----------



## pocoyo82 (29 May 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> El hombre europeo está MUERTO. Luego nos preguntamos porque vuestras hijas se van con moros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jajajajajajaja 10 o 20 moros en cada metro cuadrado. Ahí habría miles y miles


----------



## skinnyemail (29 May 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Martin Varsavsky cuenta en Twiter lo que le ocurrió, con sus hijos, en la final de Paris, y fanáticos políticos le acusan de hacerle el juego a la ultraderecha
> 
> 
> 
> Leedlo antes de que las hordas lo denuncien en Twitter por contradecir su mundo utópico.



Por si lo quieres añadir


----------



## Fauna iberica (29 May 2022)

Esto es lo que mas me ha gustado de lo vivido ayer..
Esa es la cuestion, como disfruto viendo como los señoritingos y sus familias han sufrido la maravillosa multiculturalidad que han impuesto en los barrios obreros.

Anda y joderos cabronazos.


----------



## sirpask (29 May 2022)

Ayer toda España vio el futuro de España.

Eso es impagable.


----------



## Fauna iberica (29 May 2022)




----------



## amanciortera (29 May 2022)

Si fueran rusos los que saliesen del estadio quisiera ver yo como corrian los putos moros


----------



## kenny220 (29 May 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Si fueran rusos los que saliesen del estadio quisiera ver yo como corrian los putos moros



No se yo, eh.


----------



## opilano (29 May 2022)

Me la suda.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 May 2022)

¿Y a quien votó Versarsky?


----------



## opilano (29 May 2022)

Me la seguirá sudando.


----------



## ApartapeloS (29 May 2022)

Y dicen que van a organizar los juegos Olímpicos en París para 2024, dos años de moronegrada suplementaria y para esas fechas el deporte o la música estarán prohibidos bajo pena de lapidación, al tiempo


----------



## Cuncas (29 May 2022)

Francia es un cubo de mierda lleno de cucarachas. Cada francés hijo de puta debería ser expulsado de España como cualquier moro, a patadas.


----------



## alfamadrid (29 May 2022)

Hola mi bebebe, llamame llamame


----------



## Fauna iberica (29 May 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (29 May 2022)

Y Le Pen lleva avisando años y años... la gente en Francia debe ser bastante gilipollas.


----------



## CocoVin (29 May 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Y Le Pen lleva avisando años y años... la gente en Francia debe ser bastante gilipollas.



Hasta que no pasen a cuchillo a los blanquitos no se darán cuenta.


----------



## bushiburbujito (29 May 2022)

CocoVin dijo:


> Hasta que no pasen a cuchillo a los blanquitos no se darán cuenta.



pues ya ha habido más de un caso (literalmente). A parte de diversos atentados.

Veremos si los políticos no terminan echando la culpa a Putin, que es el comodín perfecto ahora para cubrir todas sus incompetencias.


----------



## Blas el Empalador (29 May 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> A poco que te des un paseo por Twitter lo flipas, he visto como un negro intenta interponerse delante de una chica para intimidarla la chica se medio aparta y sin venir a cuento le lanza un puñetazo totalmente porque le sale de los huevos a la joven y la joven se va acelerando el paso (y suerte que el negro se pira a por otra persona) proque sino acabaria peor (a ver que dice la Menestra de Igualdad sobre esto, a ver si dice algo). Asi un buen hostiazo sin venir a cuento. A otro tio que lo cojen entre varios y le empiezan a dar con palos en un parking. A otro que les hacen como un pasillo y empiezan a empujarlos y acosarlos... etc.
> 
> Da totalmente asco verlo y esta todo twitter plagado. De esto la Secta ni TVE ni palabra, obviamente.



El vídeo que comentas del parking me ha puesto particularmente de mala hostia. Como no lo he visto directamente enlazado en el hilo, lo pongo aquí para que el personal sea bien consciente de la clase de alimañas que hemos importado por millones. De los dos vídeos que aparecen enlazados es el de abajo.


----------



## Lord Vader (29 May 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Contra esos si actúa la Gendarmería


----------



## Decipher (29 May 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> el peaje que dicen los rojos de poner en las ciudades



En ingles se dice part and parcel, lo se porque así lo dijo el alcalde moro de Londres.


----------



## mambo (29 May 2022)

*Y después de la final de París, llegó el infierno: "Eran ejércitos de atracadores a la caza de los aficionados"*



La historia la cuentan *cinco aficionados del Real Madrid*: José Francisco Iglesias, su mujer Arancha Cortés y su hija Jimena Iglesias, César Aranguren y Alfredo Gómez. Podrían ser ellos como cientos de aficionados más que a estas horas regresan a Madrid o Liverpool con varias sensaciones entremezcladas. Hay de todo: una parte, la madridista, que habla de celebración, fotos en la Torre Eiffel o un grito hasta la afonía tras el tanto de Vinícius y la decimocuarta. Pero el viaje a Francia y la *final de la Champions en Saint-Denis tiene un recuerdo secundario*, una película de terror en la que miles de hinchas fueron protagonistas.

Amanecía el sábado cuando estos 5 amigos aparcaron la furgoneta en el barrio de Saint-Denis. Habla José Francisco: "Aparcamos en el barrio y llegó un chico que se plantó frente a nosotros y con el traductor de google nos dijo *¿sabéis dónde estáis aparcando? y nos pidió 50 euros para proteger la furgoneta*. Le terminamos dando 40, así que echó una foto y la pasó a su banda, supongo". Terminaría intacta.


Después llegó el partido, y el caos: "Allí no había anillos de seguridad ni nada parecido, podía colarse cualquiera y *los que se vieron saltando vallas era gente del barrio*, de varias razas, a los que ya se veía mirar a todo el mundo, tocar, buscando relojes, móviles", recuerda José Francisco, que apunta: "Así pasó luego, había muchísima gente sin entrada, los vomitorios llenos, aficiones mezcladas. La gente se colaba y podía ponerse donde quisiera".

La *situación empeoró al acabar el partido*, especialmente para Arancha Cortés y su hija, que no habían entrado al estadio: "Nos fuimos de un bar hacia el metro y ya empecé a ver a *cientos de personas del barrio mirándonos, acechando a todos los aficionados*, buscando que robar. Llegó la primera carga y todo empeoró, porque alrededor todo estaba cerrado. Llamé a mi marido y le pedí que saliera del estadio porque teníamos mucho miedo, y así estaban centenares de aficionados de los dos equipos".

Y cuando José Francisco salió fuera del campo, se encontró el escenario: "Veías riadas de gente de este tipo yendo hacia el estadio, robando, atracando, con cúters para cortar bolsos. *No podía creer lo que estaba pasando, es que eran cientos y cientos*. Llegué al metro y la gente salía despavorida de allí abajo, imagínate lo que estaría pasando allí. Lanzaron gas pimienta y nos afectó de lleno".




Thank you for watching
El puro instinto de supervivencia llevó a los aficionados a buscar la suma de personas, la autodefensa: "Los hinchas se juntaban unos con otros para formar escudos y defenderse mejor, hinchas del Real Madrid y del Liverpool incluso. *Luego me enteré de que a muchas chicas las habían desnudado y robado*".

La peripecia del grupo no quedó ahí. Ya era madrugada cuando intentaron reunirse para buscar la furgoneta y escapar:* "Y entonces desapareció César"*, recuerda José Francisco. Y le esperaron, y le esperaron, y César no aparecía.

*90 euros por salir del barrio*
"Yo había salido del estadio cuando *noté que alguien metía mano en el bolsillo y me quitaba el móvil*. Mi primera reacción fue salir a correr de inmediato tras él y lo perseguí hasta cruzar una esquina: allí había decenas de chicos del barrio mirándome con una cara que no sabía que esperar. Yo grité pidiendo ayuda y la policía llegó pronto, entraron en la casa donde se suponía que estaba el chico y le sacaron ya esposado y todo. Eran las dos de la mañana y solo quería irme pero me obligaron a ir a la comisaría a poner la denuncia.* Allí había cientos de hinchas denunciando, sobre todo del Liverpool*. Al salir, eran ya las tres y busqué como un loco un coche que me sacara del barrio. Paré a un tipo y me pidió 90 euros para ayudarme. Le hubiera pagado mil euros en esos momentos". 

Pasaban ya varias horas de la noche cuando el grupo volvió a reunirse para poner rumbo a Madrid con muchas cosas que contar: "La gente no puede imaginarse lo que era eso. *Eran ejércitos de atracadores a nuestra caza. Allí había peleas, atracos, robos, cargas*. Una película de miedo", recuerda Alfredo Gómez. "Ahora lo cuentas, porque no te ha pasado nada, pero no querrás volverte a ver en una así. Y a mucha gente sí le pasó algo".


----------



## PatxiDeVitoria (29 May 2022)

Ahí quería yo llegar, general.

Martín es el típico 6 argentino que abre juego. Ergo, hay partido.


----------



## Gorrino (29 May 2022)

EL FÚTBOL ES UN DEPORTE PROFUNDAMENTE MORONEGRINAZADO. VEASE LA FOTO DE ANCELOTI CON 4 MARRONES CUANDO GANARON LA ANTERIOR CAMPIONS. NO SÉ QUE ESPERABAN.


----------



## Ces25 (29 May 2022)

Si no hacen nada, no muerden......






Sólo quieren jugar......


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (29 May 2022)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> ¿Y el taxista moro? ¿está vez no sale en el cuento?



En esta ocasión no es taxista, es un policía que andaba por ahí también magrebí que estaba completamente avergonzado de lo que sucedía. “Porque no todos los moros somos iguales” ya sabes…


----------



## Mongolo471 (29 May 2022)

Esto solo puede acabar en guerra civil como en Siria... al tiempo.


----------



## Cala (29 May 2022)

Y que es lo que se esperaban de esta gente???

Pero no pasa nada porque mañana aparecerá otra noticia de la que hablar y ya habrán olvidado todo


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 May 2022)

Es desinformación porque exageran una parte y ocultan otra, según interese. Y eso sí es sectarismo. Rateros en París, y más en una final así, hay siempre, y en otras ciudades, ahora bien, quién la ha montado parda han sido los putos hooligans, como siempre.


----------



## Fauna iberica (29 May 2022)

Que ha sido de los hooligans del Liverpool?.
Donde se han metido, ya no existen?.
Han desactivado también a la hinchada británica?.
Porque esos eran bastante cafres, no sé si se hubieran atrevido con ellos.


----------



## Fauna iberica (29 May 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Es desinformación porque exageran una parte y ocultan otra, según interese. Y eso sí es sectarismo. Rateros en París, y más en una final así, hay siempre, y en otras ciudades, ahora bien, quién la ha montado parda han sido los putos hooligans, como siempre.



Eres un sinvergüenza, Vete a desinformar a otra parte, dónde te crees que estás, en tu barrio pijo que cuelan esas mentiras?.


----------



## MaGiVer (29 May 2022)




----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Eres un sinvergüenza, Vete a desinformar a otra parte, dónde te crees que estás, en tu barrio pijo que cuelan esas mentiras?.



    barrio pijo dice el subnormal.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 May 2022)

__





Aficionados del Liverpool desbordan la seguridad del Stade de France y la final se retrasa 36 minutos


A las 20:46 horas, sólo dos minutos después del 'You'll never walk alone', la gente se miraba con cierto estupor en el fondo del Real Madrid. ¿Por qué nadie daba...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 May 2022)

Escándalo en la final de Champions League: hooligans del Liverpool ingresan a la fuerza al Stade de France | El Popular


¡Se instaló el pánico! Los barristas del Liverpool irrumpieron en la puerta de ingreso del majestuoso Stade de France y el partido, según la UEFA, ha sido demorado y comenzará después de la hora pactada. ¿Se puede suspender la final?




www.google.com


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 May 2022)

Liverpool fans' bar shut down by French police amid warning over club colours


A Liverpool-themed pub based in Paris announced that it had to be closed down for the Champions League final day after a turbulent Friday evening with jubilant Liverpool fans




www.google.com


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 May 2022)

À Paris, une folie «rouge» signée Liverpool


Liverpool-Real Madrid: l'affiche de la finale de la Ligue des Champions de football ce samedi à 21 heures au stade de France se lit déjà dans les rues de Paris. Côté marée humaine et ferveur: avantage aux «Reds», dont la «fanzone» est installée place de la Nation




www.blick.ch





Lo que no quita la falta de previsión de la policía ante los rateros en un barrio pobre y complicado.


----------



## Fauna iberica (29 May 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> barrio pijo dice el subnormal.



No, me lo ha dicho tu padre al que no conoces.
Falsario, criminal.


----------



## anduriña (29 May 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Estoy leyendo comentarios de Twitter y siento asco y rabia. Ahora se esta poniendo de moda ir en contra de la inmigracion, pero aquellos que la rechazabamos de pleno hace 20 años eramos vistos como oficiales de las SS.
> 
> Ahora yo me he ido de Madrid porque me siento un extranjero en mi propia ciudad y por si fuese poco, los precios cada vez mas altos. Ir en Metro no es peligroso, pero me niego a ser el unico occidental de cada vagon.
> 
> ...



+1000

Y así con todo. Y no les reproches nada. 

Sólo te queda saberte superior a esa gente. Nada más. Porque tienes el rechazo social de una u otra forma.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> No, me lo ha dicho tu padre al que no conoces.
> Falsario, criminal.



¿Falsario? Hostias el daño neuronal que hacen los colegios de curas. Además del anal.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 May 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Estoy leyendo comentarios de Twitter y siento asco y rabia. Ahora se esta poniendo de moda ir en contra de la inmigracion, pero aquellos que la rechazabamos de pleno hace 20 años eramos vistos como oficiales de las SS.
> 
> Ahora yo me he ido de Madrid porque me siento un extranjero en mi propia ciudad y por si fuese poco, los precios cada vez mas altos. Ir en Metro no es peligroso, pero me niego a ser el unico occidental de cada vagon.
> 
> ...



Hace 20 años los movimientos anti globalización eran de izquierdas, la SS es la encargada de traer mano de obra esclava y también de utilizarla políticamente para que les votes para seguir haciéndolo, pero diciéndote que lo hacen otros


----------



## Triyuga (29 May 2022)

Era la fraternite et l'Egalite


----------



## Alvaro de Bazan (29 May 2022)

Martin, no te quejes, esta es la sociedad que gente como tu ha estado ayudando con tu mensaje progre


----------



## Critikalspanish (29 May 2022)




----------



## Vaross (29 May 2022)

Muchos Karim dentro y fuera de los terrenos de juego


----------



## Vaross (29 May 2022)

Critikalspanish dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1074037



Está claro que no tiene entradas


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (29 May 2022)

Pero si son todo negros. Es que ni moros. El problema de Francia son los mamadous.


----------



## Capitán Walker (29 May 2022)

Y qué cojones hacían los ultras del Liverpool y del Real Madrid?


----------



## jaimitoabogado (29 May 2022)

Pero ejke le Pen es ejtrema derecha y maricron lo hace mejor


----------



## randomizer (29 May 2022)

No sé qué es "votar en contra". El que vota muerte y destrucción es IMBÉCIL y es mi enemigo, vote yo o no vote.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (29 May 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> A dia de hoy, creo que A3 es el unico canal que se para por el forro la hipocresia progre a la hora de informar verazmente.



Jajajaja y todavía te lo creerás.

No hay solución ala! al bar


----------



## John Smmith (29 May 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Pero si son todo negros. Es que ni moros. El problema de Francia son los mamadous.



El problema de Francia fueron los franceses. Ahora ya no hay problema, tienen lo que buscaban.

En españa igual. El problema son los españoles, pronto ya no habrá problema y no tendremos derecho a quejarnos. Si somos idiotas no tenemos derecho a quejarnos.


----------



## monasterio (29 May 2022)




----------



## Ds_84 (29 May 2022)

Putin agitando el avispero.

conjpiranoico gñeeee


----------



## Fauna iberica (29 May 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Falsario? Hostias el daño neuronal que hacen los colegios de curas. Además del anal.



Que te violara un curita pederasta y te gustará no significa que los demás hayamos pasado ese trance.
Encima de subnormal sodomita, lo tiene todo el joputa.


----------



## Dreyfus (30 May 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Hace 20 años los movimientos anti globalización eran de izquierdas …



Cierto. Lo viví todo eso. El shock de Seattle y todo aquello. Y de aquella la izquierda defendía las soberanías nacionales (frente al FMI, la OMC o la misma UE) y la conservación de las culturas y formas de vida autóctonas (como hacía Jose Bové en Francia). Pero también es cierto que ya entonces defendían la inmigración masiva (escuchen a Manu Chao) y todas esas contradicciones les devoraron.

La clave fue que la izquierda cayó víctima de su universalismo y a la derecha neoliberal le surgió un grano desde su propio bando (las derechas nacionalistas tipo Trump/Brexit/LePen).

Una historia rara de cojones y difícil de entender, pero tal cual pasó.


----------



## plimapower (30 May 2022)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## MarloStanfield (30 May 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> 68 detenidos en total, la mayoría por intentar pasar sin entrada. Sois desinformadores, escoria fascista que aprovecha cualquier cosa para generar odio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hostia, eres tontísimo.

no me digas más, votonto socialista? podemita?


----------



## Saco de papas (30 May 2022)

Joder si eso pasa en un día de fútbol, que no harán de normal...


----------



## locodelacolina (30 May 2022)

[YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rael (30 May 2022)

ominae dijo:


> A ver cuando la sociedad se empieza a dar cuenta que esta gente son basicamente psicopatas integrados y que no se puede convivir junto a ellos.



He vivido dos años con un moro y tiened toda la razón. No quiero ver a nadie más de esa raza. Agresivos, violentos, mentirosos y ladrones. Todo es cierto.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 May 2022)




----------



## Arouetvoltaire (30 May 2022)

Vamos bien, cuanto antes les roben, peguen, violen ,amenacen etc...a la mayoría de giliprogres, antes tendrá esto solución.

Por ahora, creo que en España estamos a tiempo lo de Francia lo veo jodido y más con otros cinco años más del Maricron.


----------



## Decipher (30 May 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1074006



Que grande. A este subnormal le metí en el ignore hace años.


----------



## Decipher (30 May 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> A dia de hoy, creo que A3 es el unico canal que se para por el forro la hipocresia progre a la hora de informar verazmente.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 May 2022)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> Hostia, eres tontísimo.
> 
> no me digas más, votonto socialista? podemita?



Y tú ¿voxtonto?


----------



## Decipher (30 May 2022)

tmoliterno dijo:


> Lo importante es que antes del comienzo del partido los jugadores se arrodillaron por las black lives. Como dijo el comentarista de TVE, por la igualdad de derechos. Somos todos iguales, así que los autores de los robos han sido "franceses" de los que no comen jamón, como podrían haber sido nórdicos.



Eso fue en 2021 ¿También se ha hecho este año?


----------



## AEM (30 May 2022)

a los moronegros les encantan las vallas
igual habría que instalarles algunas en Africa para que se diviertan allí y las puedan ir saltando
se les regala unas zapatillas de deporte y un menu de pollo frito y cocacola. Quedarán encantados


----------



## Knight who says ni (30 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Eso es verdad, y yo tampoco me lo creo. Mejor dicho, no creo que haya sido algo generalizado. Probablemente, a Varsavsky le haya pasado, porque esas cosas, por desgracia, suelen pasar. Pero si hubiera sido algo masivo, se habría publicado en todas partes...



Mira lo que dicen los reconocidos fascistas de La Sexta, nada generalizado...

Biopsia de Saint Denis

Lo que no te van a decir obviamente es que eran todos negros y moros, es la sexta, poco a poco. Pero para eso están los vídeos.


----------



## tmoliterno (30 May 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Eso fue en 2021 ¿También se ha hecho este año?



Sí. Supongo que lo podrás comprobar en Youtube o en cualquier sitio.
Teniendo en cuenta que el 80% de los jugadores de ambos equipos eran entre marrón y negro tampoco es de extrañar.


----------



## Gotthard (30 May 2022)

Igualito que lo que hicieron aqui en Alemania en la nochevieja de 2015. Que asco.

Han disfrutado de lo votado unos españoles e ingleses que no votan a Macron.


----------



## Nico (30 May 2022)

*Traducción:*

Franceses que ni se ocuparon de la seguridad en un partido entre ingleses y españoles... y moros haciendo la cosecha.

Circulen. Nada para ver aquí.


----------



## Antiparras (30 May 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Martin Varsavsky cuenta en Twiter lo que le ocurrió, con sus hijos, en la final de Paris, y fanáticos políticos le acusan de hacerle el juego a la ultraderecha
> 
> 
> 
> Leedlo antes de que las hordas lo denuncien en Twitter por contradecir su mundo utópico.



Giliprogre recibe zasca con doble ración de karma, me nutre


----------



## MarloStanfield (30 May 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Y tú ¿voxtonto?



no. Yo sólo se reconocer lo que ven mis ojos, no como todos los progres subnormales amancebados que siguen mamando discurso de happy flower


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 May 2022)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> no. Yo sólo se reconocer lo que ven mis ojos, no como todos los progres subnormales amancebados que siguen mamando discurso de happy flower



Desde Descartes sabemos que tus ojos pueden engañarte, y de hecho lo hacen.


----------



## MarloStanfield (30 May 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Desde Descartes sabemos que tus ojos pueden engañarte, y de hecho lo hacen.



Ya te puedes leer las obras completas de Descartes al derecho y al revés, que el que es subnormal perdido como forma de vida lo seguirá siendo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 May 2022)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> Ya te puedes leer las obras completas de Descartes al derecho y al revés, que el que es subnormal perdido como forma de vida lo seguirá siendo.



Habla por ti, figura.


----------



## Cold (30 May 2022)

Bien, algunos ya van despertando de forma empírica. Ahora a pedir cita para curarse el sindrome de Paris.









Síndrome de París - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## vinavil (30 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Pues algunas respuestas le ponen en sus sitio a ese sinvergüenza que parece no había vivido la realidad que viven millones de trabajadores en Europa.






De los creadores del taxista marroquí llega el policía árabe que sentía vergüenza.


----------



## kenny220 (30 May 2022)




----------



## Woden (30 May 2022)

Antiparras dijo:


> Giliprogre recibe zasca con doble ración de karma, me nutre



Hasta que no nos demos cuenta que los progres son tan enemigos nuestros como los moros no hay nada que hacer. Mientras tanto keep calm and Deus vult.


----------



## SPQR (31 May 2022)

Sois todos unos fachas de mierda.

No eran carteristas. Eran taxistas marroquíes que querían llevar a la gente a su casa gratis.

Me parece a mi que los servicios secretos argelinos estan moviendo sus peones.


----------



## SPQR (31 May 2022)

Jojojojjo...

Poco Karma me parece que ha recibido, el hihopvta.



Antiparras dijo:


> Giliprogre recibe zasca con doble ración de karma, me nutre


----------

